# How to determine your Socionics type using an MBTI test



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

How to determine your Socionics type using the Humanmetrics (or similar) M-B knockoff test:

1. Take test; don't think too hard about your answers

2. When you see the results, ignore the 4-letter type they generate for you. Instead, proceed to the preference percentages they give you.

3. Pick out your clearest preference. If it surpasses your second strongest preference by at least 10-15 percentage points then jot it down as your clearest preference. Let's say you got 78% N, 44% F....N is going to be your clearest preference. S will be your inferior. *

4. Refer to the E/I scale. If your E/I result is more than 15-20% in either direction, pick the resulting preference and apply the attitude to your clearest preference. In this example, you get a 34% I preference. You now have a dominant function, it is Introverted Intuition (Ni). **

5. Your weaker dimensional preference will make up your auxiliary and tertiary functions. Let's say that 44% F is your second highest preference. This will mean F is your aux, and T is your tert. In this case it is: Fe, Ti

6. Your j/p is determined by whether your dominant function is a judging or perceiving function. 
N,S =p, ..... T, F = j. Since in this hypothetical example your highest is N at 78%, you are a p type. 

7. Results (in this example) = INFp (Ni, Fe)

Try this yourself and see what you get. Be sure not to consciously bias your answers while taking your test based on your own concept of the functions and preferences. Pick which answer best fits you regardless of what you think your type result might come out as.

* If your primary and secondary preferences are too close together, try typing yourself using the subsequent steps using each as dominant preference then compare and constrast the two resulting types by description in the end. 
** If your E/I is too close to call, determine your type using sans-attitude funcitons and compare and contrast the two resulting types to see what fits you better.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

4-letter type given by MBTI is your type in Socionics. Preferences are compatible in both typologies.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Sol_ said:


> 4-letter type given by MBTI is your type in Socionics. Preferences are compatible in both typologies.


No, your MBTI type isn't exactly your Socionics type because Socionics does not assign j/p letters in the same way as does MBTI. Also, if someone has gotten their MBTI wrong initially they will get their Socionics type wrong if they follow this. This is why it is recommended for Socionics beginners to study and investigate Socionics types separately from MBTI.


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

Sol_ said:


> 4-letter type given by MBTI is your type in Socionics. Preferences are compatible in both typologies.


Often so but not necessarily in every case. j/p is determined by whether you are rational (dominant function is judging) or irrational (dom is a perceiving function) type. If your strongest (by a wide enough margin) preference is N or S, you're probably a XXXp. If T or F, you're probably a XXXj.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pr0metheus said:


> Often so but not necessarily in every case. j/p is determined by whether you are rational (dominant function is judging) or irrational (dom is a perceiving function) type. If your strongest (by a wide enough margin) preference is N or S, you're probably a XXXp. If T or F, you're probably a XXXj.


Yeah, but the problem is that I'd be a T according to this system


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that I'd be a T according to this system


Do you remember the percentage differential between your T and N preferences?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pr0metheus said:


> Do you remember the percentage differential between your T and N preferences?


No, but I am very much an IJ dominant type so the theory still doesn't work, if we are to assume that if my N score is higher, than I must be an irrational type but that's not true, my thinking is very much rational.


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

LeaT said:


> No, but I am very much an IJ dominant type so the theory still doesn't work, if we are to assume that if my N score is higher, than I must be an irrational type but that's not true, my thinking is very much rational.


1. You're not giving me anything tangible to work with so I can't really say.

2. What exactly do you mean by "dominant?"

3. What Jung meant by "irrational" and "rational" has nothing to do with the standard definition of those words. It merely refers to whether your dominant function is perceiving or judging.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pr0metheus said:


> 1. You're not giving me anything tangible to work with so I can't really say.
> 
> 2. What exactly do you mean by "dominant?"
> 
> 3. What Jung meant by "irrational" and "rational" has nothing to do with the standard definition of those words. It merely refers to whether your dominant function is perceiving or judging.


Yes, and that is exactly what I am talking about. In socionics I'm an EII (fairly sure about that), and that thus makes me an IJ or rational type. 

Now, if we go with your theory being correct, then I would be an irrational type because the dominant function would according to your logic be N which is an irrational function but that leads to incorrect typing since I'm a rational type, not an irrational type.


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Yes, and that is exactly what I am talking about. In socionics I'm an EII (fairly sure about that), and that thus makes me an IJ or rational type.
> 
> Now, if we go with your theory being correct, then I would be an irrational type because the dominant function would according to your logic be N which is an irrational function but that leads to incorrect typing since I'm a rational type, not an irrational type.


Depends on the difference between the two preferences. My tops preferences (from recent tests) are 88% intuition then 35% thinking. It's pretty clear I favor intuition way over everything else and I'm thus an irrational type. However when the preferences scores are closer together I'm not sure if anything definitive can be gleaned from that. Basically this is a very rough theory of mine (which could be totally wrong, I'm willing to admit). I'm basically just soliciting info from other people on this to see if there is anything accurate about my ideas.


----------



## snowflake12345 (Jan 28, 2013)

My test results: Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™*Your Type*
*ISFJ*
Introvert(44%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(50%) Judging(67%)



[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)
​
I guess that would mean that I'm an ISFp.


----------



## Pr0metheus (Jun 23, 2012)

On socionics tests do you come out ESI or SEI?



snowflake12345 said:


> My test results: Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™*Your Type*
> *ISFJ*
> Introvert(44%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(50%) Judging(67%)
> 
> ...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pr0metheus said:


> Depends on the difference between the two preferences. My tops preferences (from recent tests) are 88% intuition then 35% thinking. It's pretty clear I favor intuition way over everything else and I'm thus an irrational type. However when the preferences scores are closer together I'm not sure if anything definitive can be gleaned from that. Basically this is a very rough theory of mine (which could be totally wrong, I'm willing to admit). I'm basically just soliciting info from other people on this to see if there is anything accurate about my ideas.


See, it doesn't matter because I score T on MBTI, so I still end up wrong.


----------



## snowflake12345 (Jan 28, 2013)

On Sociotype.com: Socionics Applied I scored SEI-1Fi (ISFp).


----------

